# Sub 1 OLLs?



## guysensei1 (May 22, 2014)

I searched for this, and can't find anything.

Has anyone sub-1-ed all the OLL algorithms?


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 22, 2014)

I would think. Most OLLs are pretty easy compared to PLL and all plls have been sub-1'd. I'd like to see a video of it however.


----------



## Bindedsa (May 22, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I would think. Most OLLs are pretty easy compared to PLL and all plls have been sub-1'd. I'd like to see a video of it however.



The thing is, there are 4 or 5 that really suck.


----------



## bran (May 23, 2014)

I'm pretty sure breandan has


----------



## nikhil647 (May 23, 2014)

Well,i have sub 2-ed all my plls and 2 look olls but i dont think its hard to sub 1 olls,after knowing that few people have sub 1ed plls


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 23, 2014)

Bindedsa said:


> The thing is, there are 4 or 5 that really suck.



which ones? they probably arent harder than sub1ing a Y or F perm


----------



## kcl (May 23, 2014)

10461394944000 said:


> which ones? they probably arent harder than sub1ing a Y or F perm



Y perms are evil. I think F perms are probably easier.


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 23, 2014)

Some of the dot cases are probably pretty hard


----------



## kcl (May 23, 2014)

DavidCip86 said:


> Some of the dot cases are probably pretty hard



Ehh a lot of them are actually pretty good.


----------



## scottishcuber (May 23, 2014)

I'm gonna attempt them all now.

edit: gahhh I did it, got all of them sub-1. Spent 20 mins on the dots.


----------



## 10461394944000 (May 23, 2014)

ok I will try and do olls fastly:

1: 1.21 (didn't actually know this alg)
2: 0.86
3: 1.25
4: 1.08
5: 0.58
6: 0.61
7: 0.65
8: 0.58
9: 0.86
10: 0.93
11: 0.93 (only learnt 11 12 13 recently)
12: 0.96
13: 0.83
14-19: dont know
20: 0.97
21: 0.68
22: 0.91
23: 0.77
24: 0.36
25: 0.36
26: 0.36
27: 0.41
28: 0.59
29: 0.91
30: 0.90
31: 0.72
32: 0.83
33: 0.50
34: 0.91
35: 0.81
36: 0.84
37: 0.59
38: 0.83
39: 0.78
40: 0.61
41: 0.97
42: 0.94
43: 0.65
44: 0.47
45: 0.46
46: 0.61
47: 0.83
48: 0.66
49: 0.66
50: 0.71
51: 0.75
52: 0.93
53: 0.75
54: 0.84
55: 0.96
56: dont know
57: 0.59

47/50 sub 1


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 24, 2014)

Give each OLLs a few tries. Sub-1'd 18/57. Could def sub-1 more if I drilled them. Sub-2 all but one. I'll probably try to sub-1 more later just to see if I can.


Spoiler



OLL #1: 1.884
OLL #2: 1.409
OLL #3: 1.797
OLL #4: 1.977
OLL #5: *0.931*
OLL #6: *0.804*
OLL #7: *0.857*
OLL #8: *0.940*
OLL #9: 1.168
OLL #10: 1.810
OLL #11: 1.762
OLL #12: 1.705
OLL #13: 1.820
OLL #14: 1.782
OLL #15: 1.566
OLL #16: 1.258
OLL #17: 1.975
OLL #18: 2.170
OLL #19: 1.776
OLL #20: 1.855
OLL #21: 1.115
OLL #22: 1.344
OLL #23: 1.576
OLL #24: *0.821*
OLL #25: *0.799*
OLL #26: *0.653*
OLL #27: *0.588*
OLL #28: 1.185
OLL #29: 1.559
OLL #30: 1.860
OLL #31: 1.461
OLL #32: 1.242
OLL #33: *0.566*
OLL #34: 1.352
OLL #35: 1.621
OLL #36: 1.780
OLL #37: *0.800*
OLL #38: 1.542
OLL #39: 1.545
OLL #40: 1.038
OLL #41: 1.638
OLL #42: 1.868
OLL #43: *0.833*
OLL #44: *0.679*
OLL #45: *0.552*
OLL #46: *0.967*
OLL #47: *0.975*
OLL #48: *0.806*
OLL #49: 1.353
OLL #50: 1.288
OLL #51: *0.999*
OLL #52: 1.790
OLL #53: 1.287
OLL #54: 1.251
OLL #55: 1.890
OLL #56: 1.830
OLL #57: *0.900*


----------



## kcl (May 24, 2014)

I guess I'll try mine later haha


----------



## CHJ (May 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Y perms are evil. I think F perms are probably easier.



no......


----------



## guysensei1 (May 24, 2014)

Here are mine. 24/57 sub 1
1) 1.59
2)1.21
3)1.61
4)1.45
5)0.81
6)0.82
7)0.77
8)0.84
9)1.07
10)1.28
11)1.13
12)2 look OLL, so I didn't bother.
13)1.10
14)1.12
15)1.23
16)1.07
17)1.56
18)1.54
19)1.53
20)1.82
21)0.94
22)1.29
23) 1.15
24)0.83
25)0.94
26)0.57
27)0.60
28)0.86
29)1.49
30)1.36
31)1.15
32)0.98
33)0.61
34)1.26
35)1.16
36)0.92
37)0.68
38)0.98
39)1.10
40)0.70
41)1.73
42)1.34
43)0.65
44)0.55
45)0.45
46)0.85
47)1.00
48)0.84
49)0.75
50)0.85 (Thanks to Teller for 49 & 50)
51)1.02
52)1.24
53)1.18
54)1.07
55)1.56
56)1.62 (I hate 55 and 56)
57)0.80


----------



## DavidCip86 (May 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Ehh a lot of them are actually pretty good.



some of them are, but I don't think the one corner oriented ones are that good... at least for me, i'm bad at olls


----------



## LucidCuber (May 24, 2014)

CHJ said:


> no......



Well that's a bit biased coming from the Y-Perm expert


----------



## Robert-Y (May 24, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> Y perms are evil. I think F perms are probably easier.


I'm willing to bet there isn't a single cuber out there who can sub 1 F perm consistently. Doing it just once is hard enough as it is


----------



## kcl (May 24, 2014)

Robert-Y said:


> I'm willing to bet there isn't a single cuber out there who can sub 1 F perm consistently. Doing it just once is hard enough as it is



I can get pretty close consistently but my Y perms are all over the map


----------



## antoineccantin (May 24, 2014)

I just sub-1ed all of them except 2 of the dot cases, which I got 1.01 and 1.07


----------



## scottishcuber (May 24, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I just sub-1ed all of them except 2 of the dot cases, which I got 1.01 and 1.07



which ones?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (May 25, 2014)

I'm sub 1.1-1.2 with all OLLS, some of the fast ones being sub .5 (sune lol) 
Sub 2 with PLLs

And still not sub 20 officially


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 25, 2014)

Woah for everyone who is sub-1.5 all OLLs. What alg are you using for OLL #18?
Especially you sub-1ers


----------



## guysensei1 (May 25, 2014)

R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' r'


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> R U2 R2 F R F' U2 M' U R U' r'



I must have bad finger tricks for that one. I tried it like 4 times the other night and couldn't sub-2


----------



## guysensei1 (May 25, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I must have bad finger tricks for that one. I tried it like 4 times the other night and couldn't sub-2



I got 1.54


----------



## kcl (May 25, 2014)

[QUOT E=Lazy Einstein;980922]I must have bad finger tricks for that one. I tried it like 4 times the other night and couldn't sub-2[/QUOTE]
That's what I use. 

1.46 first try


----------



## yoinneroid (May 25, 2014)

Lazy Einstein said:


> I must have bad finger tricks for that one. I tried it like 4 times the other night and couldn't sub-2



don't worry, you're not the only one with bad fingertricks for that one, I can't sub 2 it as well

edit: nvm, 1.85


----------



## Lazy Einstein (May 25, 2014)

1.74 secs after like 40 tries.


----------



## kcl (May 25, 2014)

hmmm This is worse than I was expecting..



1.22
1.21
1.22
1.41
.78
.8
.8
.88
.93
.88
1.46
1.31
.96
1.03
.86
.88
1.47
1.28
1.22
1.19
88
97
.88
.75
.58
.5
.58
.96
1.08
1.27
.97
.86
.75
.84
.91
.88
.65
.94
.84
.72
.96
1.08
.61
.44
.41
.75
.81
.68
.8
.77
.86
1.08
.94
.91
1.02
1.27
.8


----------



## XTowncuber (May 25, 2014)

sub 1'd all but 5, but I only took like 15 minutes. I think I could get a few more if I kept trying.


----------



## guysensei1 (May 25, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> sub 1'd all but 5, but I only took like 15 minutes. I think I could get a few more if I kept trying.



Are the 5 all dot cases?


----------



## XTowncuber (May 25, 2014)

guysensei1 said:


> Are the 5 all dot cases?



4/5 were. Got them all sub-1 after another 20 minutes or so


Spoiler: times



*=one of the last 5 I sub 1'd
#1 .891
#2 .829
#3 .895
#4 .931*
#5 .974
#6 .975*
#7 .993*
#8 .968
#9 .924
#10 .818
#11 .899
#12 .734
#13 .744
#14 .755
#15 .750
#16 .883 
#17 .753
#18 .771
#19 .995
#20 .536
#21 .659
#22 .554
#23 .518
#24 .993
#25 .896
#26 .852
#27 .949
#28 .636
#29 .656
#30 .920*
#31 .698
#32 .590
#33 .909
#34 .824
#35 .659
#36 .737
#37 .796
#38 .595
#39 .936
#40 .973*
#41 .862
#42 .980
#43 .700
#44 .803
#45 .597
#46 .798
#47 .505
#48 .459
#49 .841
#50 .726
#51 .409
#52 .426
#53 .720
#54 .620
#55 .913
#56 .561
#57 .649


----------

